# Mikro ist viel zu leise!



## Sirloth (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Problem, nähmlich mein Mikro ist viel zu leise, wenn ich zum Beispiel skype oder in TeamSpeak bin. Ich muss vorher sagen, dass es nicht an mein Mikro selbst liegt, da ich mir extra ein neues (G430 von logitech - Headset) gekauft habe, weil ich vorher so ein 6 jahre altes 10-Euro Headset hatte und ich dachte es läge an dem. Ich benutze eine Doppel Klinke also Mikro und Headset werden getrennt antgeschlossen. Es liegt auch nicht an der Internetverbindung und ich habe bereits auch unter Systemsteuerung>Hardware und Sound>Sounds>Aufnahme den Verstärkungspegel meines Mikros auf 30 gestellt. Ich besitze keine Soundkarte und benutze daher das ONboard Soundsystem.  Ich bin auch der Meinung alle Treiber installiert zu haben.

Mein Mainboard : GA-Z77X D3H von Gigabyte

Ich bin echt ratlos und würde mich über Hilfe freuen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (21. Juli 2013)

Sirloth schrieb:


> [...] ich habe bereits auch unter Systemsteuerung>Hardware und Sound>Sounds>Aufnahme den Verstärkungspegel meines Mikros auf 30 gestellt. [...]


 
Gehe ich dorthin, kann ich unter Eigenschaften des Aufnahmegerätes den Schieberegler im Panel "Pegel" stets von 0 - 100 verschieben. Das sollte stets gleich sein, da meines Wissens von Windows abhängig. Hier sollte der Regler auf 100 stehen.
Manches Mal kannst Du auch noch eine zusätzliche Verstärkung aktivieren. Ich habe z.B. noch ein Panel "Benutzerdefiniert", wo ein Haken für 20 dB Verstärkung gesetzt werden kann. Der ist oftmals nötig, da sonst viele Mikros zu leise sind. Schau mal, ob Du etwas ähnliches evtl. in einem anderen Panel hast.


----------



## Sirloth (24. Juli 2013)

Also der Aufnahmepegel ist natürlich auf 100 gestellt, wenn ich dann noch 30dB verstärkung unten mache, dann kann man mich einigermaßen verstehen. Logitech hat einen USB-Adapter mitgeliefert bei dem die lautstärke normal ist.
Warum nicht bei der 3,5 mm klinke???


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2013)

hinten oder vorne angeschlossen?


----------

